# Probleme mit Bigfoot Killer Wireless 1202 / WLAN bei MSI Notebook GS70



## Nightcry0815 (31. Mai 2014)

Hallo Community,

ich bin derzeit mit meinem W-Lan am  verzweifeln.

Ich habe das Gaming Notebook GS70 Stealth von MSI mit einer Bigfoot Killer Netzwerkkarte. Betriebssystem ist Windows 8.1 64 bit.

Wenn ich das Netzwerkkabel einstecke, komme ich problemlos ins Internet.
Auch wenn ich über einen mobilen USB Internetstick ins Internet gehe, problemlos.

Nur das W-LAN funktioniert nicht. Folgendes Problem:

Das W-Lan ist eingeschaltet, ich habe es auch zum testen an und ausgeschaltet. Bei der Suche nach verfügbaren Routern findet er auch alle im Umkreis. Wenn ich jedoch dann auf verbinden gehe, fragt er erst den NEtzwerkschlüssel ab und versucht dann zu verbinden. Nach kurzer Zeit schreibt er mir dann, dass eine Verbindung nicht möglich wäre. 
Wenn ich zeitgleich die Adaptereinstellung auf habe (wo ich dann Netzwerkkarte, Wireless Adapter etc. sehe), flackert der Wireless-N 1202 Network Adapter von "nicht verbunden" ganz kurz auf "deaktiviert" und dann wieder auf "nicht verbunden". Dann kommt die Meldung über das WiFi, das keine Verbindung möglich ist.

In den Adaptereinstellungen habe ich unter anderem folgende Geräte  
Killer e2200 Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Killer Wireless-N 1202 Network Adapter

Den Treiber habe ich bereits von der Version 1.1.38 auf 1.1.42 upgedatet, Problem besteht. 
Ich habe es auch schon bei 2 verschiedenen Routern probiert.

Bitte Hilfe oder vielleicht Ideen woran es liegt.

Gruss
Alex


----------



## norse (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit W-LAN bei MSI Notebook GS70*

Verschiedene Router probiert, Treiber aktualisiert ... mh ... mit Strom und auf Akku das Selbe Problem?  Bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig.
WLAN komplett deinstallieren über Programme/Funktionen und ausm Gerätemanager, Neustarten, Treiber neuinstallierne dann nochmal testen. Ansonsten evtl. Betriebssystem nochmal komplett neu installieren, ansonsten würde ich sagen, dass die WLAN Karte einfach defekt ist.


----------



## Nightcry0815 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit W-LAN bei MSI Notebook GS70*

Danke für die Antwort, norse.

Ich habe meinen Laptop nun noch mal zu Hause am W-LAN getestet und kann problemlos verbinden. 

Jedoch ist die Geschwindigkeit total grauenhaft. Bei meinem ersten Test hatte ich eine Geschwindigkeit von 20kb/s. Habe nun den Funkkanal geändert und habe es auf 4000kb/s geschafft (stark nach unten schwankend). 

Ich habe eine 100MBit Leitung von Kabel Deutschland und eine Fritz Box 6360. Also sind selbst die "4 MBit" viel zu wenig. Per angeschlossenem Kabel funktioniert alles, aber mein WLAN muckt halt rum.

Ich bin nun in den WLAN Einstellungen der Box und finde es verwunderlich, dass mein Notebook nur mit max 11 MBit angezeigt wird (auch dies schwankt bei jedem aktualisieren von 2 - 11 MBit) - siehe Bild. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat jemand eine Idee ? Ich habe gelesen, dass es wohl eine Möglichkeit die MHz in der WLAN Karte auf Auto zu stellen, nur leider finde ich diese Option nicht bei der Killer Wireless 1202 . 

HIIIILLLFFEEEE !!


----------



## 98romi (13. Juni 2014)

Ich kenne das Problem. Habe selber einen Medion-Laptop bei mir rumstehen (selbes bzw fast selbes Gehäuse + Hardware), welcher ebensfalls Probleme mit dem WLAN hatte.

Ich hab das Problem folgendermaßen gelöst indem ich in den Geräte-Manager gegangen bin und bei dem WLAN-Modul auf die Eigenschaften gegangen bin.

Dort müsste irgendwo eine Einstellung sein "Computer darf Gerät in den Energiesparmodus tun" oder so ähnlich. 

Da den Haken raus und PC neustarten. 

Das hat bei mir das Problem verringert.

Ganz ist es erst verschwunden, als ich Windows 7 installiert habe (vorher war Windows 8 drauf).


----------



## Nightcry0815 (18. Juni 2014)

Hi 98romi,

leider hat das auch nicht geholfen. 

ABER:
Ich habe das Problem lösen können. 

Nachdem ich so verzweifelt nach einer Lösung gesucht habe, habe ich soeben mit dem MSI Support telefoniert. Dieser sagte mir dann nach ein paar Tests/Ideen, dass ich entweder Notebook oder WLAN Karte kostenlos einschicken soll. Bei der Frage nach der Garantie, wenn ich am Notebook rumschrauben würde, sagte er mir, dass wenn ich mir zu traue die WLAN-Karte auszubauen, die Garantie nicht erlischt.

Gesagt getan, Notebook aufgeschraubt und den Fehler gefunden - siehe Bild. 
Stecker wieder eingesteckt und bumm funktioniert wieder.

Gruss


----------



## norse (19. Juni 2014)

hehe ja gut ... auf sowas blödes kommt man auch nicht

schön das es funktioniert!


----------



## Daheim111 (19. Juni 2014)

Was ist das fuer eine Karte ? Killer ?

Anm.:
Ok selber gefunden...


----------

